# Questions from the new guy.



## dastuff (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi all,

I just found the board a couple of days ago and decided to join seeing that it seems to be a very helpful place for up-and-coming engineers. I have a couple of questions that I've read over the forums for but figured i'd just get everything off my chest...


I'm taking the PE in CA in October (figured i'd get an early start) and have a couple of questions concerning the Lindeburg book (CERM). CA just recently switched over to the IBC and so I was wondering if I should be waiting for an updated version of the CERM or if it's not code based, but rather more theory based. I'd like to get it as early as possible to delve into it but don't feel like buying a new version in a couple months... I heard the last update for the CERM was when the ACI code updated so seeing how there hasn't been any major developments since 2005 i think this should be up-to-date, is that correct?
Seeing how i've been doing UBC seismic for a couple of years now i don't really have any good references for the IBC seismic.. I'm thinking of buying the 2000 "IBC Structural / Seismic Design Manual Volume 3: Steel and Concrete Building Design Examples" or is there something else out there that is better at understanding the IBC seismic?
What is SE I and SE II mean? I understand that there is a Professional engineer and Structural engineer license.... but i don't think this is what it's referring to. (sorry i tried to search for a solution but you can't search for words under 4 letters)

I realize a lot of you have been using the IBC a lot longer than california, so i was hoping that you'd have some inside information on what I should be looking for.

Right now my plan is to read the CERM, then work on the solutions from the CERM problems and the six minute questions book (hopefully not to hard to find on amazon). While at the same time hopefully learning both seismic and surveying (my school didn't think surveying was important to teach).

Seeing at i'm at the beginning I figure now's the time to get some good guidance and a good gameplan so i can be back here in 6 months saying i passed :bananalama:

Thanks,

Dastuff


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 2, 2008)

dastuff said:


> [*]What is SE I and SE II mean? I understand that there is a Professional engineer and Structural engineer license.... but i don't think this is what it's referring to. (sorry i tried to search for a solution but you can't search for words under 4 letters)
> 
> 
> Seeing at i'm at the beginning I figure now's the time to get some good guidance and a good gameplan so i can be back here in 6 months saying i passed :bananalama:
> ...



Here's what NCEES says about SEI and II. You might want to look at their site since they are the ones with the exams.



> _What is the difference between the Structural I exam and the Structural II exam?_In most jurisdictions that license professional engineers without designating a discipline, the Structural I exam is considered sufficient for licensure.
> 
> Jurisdictions that license structural engineers separately from professional engineers may require licensure candidates to do one or more of the following:
> 
> ...


----------

